# Dundee Industrial REIT- dir.un



## keepathomas (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm thinking of adding this Reit to my TFSA.

Just recently had its IPO.

What do you guys think?


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

It is a spin-off from Dundee.
They transferred the industrial properties to DIR.
The head honcho is a long time Dundee guy.
D.UN has accordingly dropped slightly in value.

You could buy around $11 if you like.
The yield is safe and the management is excellent.
I won't call it a value bargain at this level. It is a rather safe play.


----------



## blin10 (Jun 27, 2011)

I got it first day it went on the market, seems to me a decent pick


----------

